# Dlink DSL 2750u Firmware Update problem.



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

SO this is what is happening.
When i upload the downloaded image file from DLINK official site,this happens:-























Please provide me the solution.
"File is too large"
What is this.I have never seen this problem.Please Help!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your screen shot shows a statement to get an update from your ISP and does not show that you have entered the path/filename of the firmware.

You said you got the update from D-Link. Is the router supplied by your ISP?


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

Nope the modem+router is not supplied by my ISP.I bought it.
By mistake,i have not inserted the image with the filename on but then also the issue persists.
Now,from dlink support website,it gave me the firmware update,so it downloaded it.
Also , the screenshot:-


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suppose that you're going to have to contact D-Link.


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

What do you mean by saying this???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I mean that I think it is highly unlikely (not impossible, of course) that anybody on the forum will have experienced this problem or have knowledge of it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You are probably using an unsupported browser, Edge, instead of Internet Explorer OR you have the firmware for the wrong hardware revision. There's different hardware revisions, ie. A2, B3, C1, etc and the firmware must support that model, the hardware revision is printed on the label on the unit and on one of the GUI pages as well. Also a higher version may not mean a newer firmware, firmware 1.01 on say hardware revision D1 may be newer than firmware 1.08 on hardware revision A1. Check the date of the firmware you are trying to load; your units current firmware is from December 2015 so its pretty new. D-Link also has localized sites that you need to use to match with your product, in this case India. A U.S. firmware is not generally supported on a unit in India.


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

I downloaded the firmware update from the dlink indian site.
Also, just tell me how to know the hardware revision of my model??


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

BROman2001 said:


> I downloaded the firmware update from the dlink indian site.
> Also, just tell me how to know the hardware revision of my model??


Ok,i have A1 hardware revision,ijust checked it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you sure it's the A1 hardware revision? It has a firmware date of 2015 which implies its a newer revision.

Why do you need to update the firmware? Are you having problems that are addressed by the update?


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

Yup,its A1.
Isaw it on the botom of my router.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well if you really must update it then you will probably have to do what is suggested above and contact D-Link Tech Support and see what firmware they say will work and where to obtain it.


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

But the Dlink Support is not working.
I have contacted them but nothing helps.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You still haven't told us what problem you are experiencing or if the update is supposed to fix it. Sometimes just resetting a router to factory defaults will persuade it to work properly.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

TerryNet said:


> You still haven't told us what problem you are experiencing or if the update is supposed to fix it. Sometimes just resetting a router to factory defaults will persuade it to work properly.


I agree and asked earlier too.

How did you contact D-Link? 
They have a chat that you should have used: http://dinscrm.dlink.com.tw/LiveChat/productslist.aspx
Or a toll-free number: 1-800-233-0000


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

Yup,i did that but the page is not loading up in INDIA.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try a different browser or computer, no reason why the India support page wouldn't work in India.

And you still haven't told us why you think you need to update the firmware.


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sorry,just went off my PC.
The reason for my update is because it does not support some of my devices and the update promises that.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What devices? Support them how? Can you post the change log?


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

I am telling you that the support website is not opening up!!!!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Then where did you find out it fixes these issues? You need to try another computer to access it.


----------



## BROman2001 (Jul 23, 2016)

MAN!
Now,i have made my mind.I am not upgrading the firmware.


----------

